# Possible to start after High School?



## speakman (Nov 16, 2004)

HI guys, just looking around and sadly, IM not in High School anymore. I played football over wrestling, but latley, I have really regreted it. I live in South Carolina, a small town at that, and I was wondering if anybody on here started wrestling after High ASchool? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 18, 2004)

I think a couple of people on here have. You can take classes at YMCA's and stuff. I'm an not too far out of high school (i'm 19) but I want to take it. I did it for a week or so in high school, but lost interest.


----------



## still learning (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello, If you can find people to wrestle with you that's great. Age should not be the factor for not getting involve with any sport or martial arts. Wrestling demands alot of endurance and strenght which you will get as time goes on with your training. I started my Kempo training at age 42, can't go back and wish I started at 7years old. Start from where you are and keep going....this will be no regrets. In our system we tell everyone to progress at your own pace, take the water and rest breaks as needed. In time you will get stronger. (For new and older students mostly). Enjoy the things you want to do...by doing them and not wishing for them. Check out any Jujisu,Bbj,judo,aikido, and the many others." Go for Broke"....442nd army(american-japanese) soldiers of world war two. Their battle cry!!!!!...................Aloha


----------

